# Hymer washroom mirror



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Happy New Year to all,

The mirror backing is coming away from the above mentioned mirror and it appears to be quite a complicated process to remove various pieces in the washroom simply to replace the mirror.

The van is a 2006 reg Hymer 584, has anyone reading this attempted the task, I am now considering the simpler solution of breaking the mirror  

Many thanks,

Norman.


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello, I had a 584 a few years ago where the mirror became loose.
I just sikaflexed it back on. With that stuff on it the rest of the van could fall apart before it comes off again. :idea:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
A happy new year to you to.
Perhaps rather than breaking it if it is still soundly fixed, and it is only the mirror backing peeling, you could stick another mirror over it. A specialist glass shop will cut and finish one to size and template.
p-c


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*hymer mirror*

Hello, I've changed mine.
The mirror is held with 3 vertical strips of double sided tape & one along the bottom edge above the basin.
I removed mine by gently easing it away from the bottom left corner.
It's free on the left hand side & in a recess on the right hand. So you need to ease it all the way up from the left first.
The new mirror I had cut to size & refitted with double sided again.
First fitting into the r/h recess.
You may like to think of doing as I have in making the new mirror about an inch shorter. You will see once you've removed it that it covers the top fixing screws for the wash basin. So if you ever need to remove the basin you have to go through all the hassle of taking the mirror off again.
I found a wood strip to match the other trims & fitted it with the tape again. Looks really original & I can get the basin out easily if needed.
PM me if I can help further.
Barrie.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*hymer mirror*

PS.
Forgot to say, take off the bezels from the 2 lamps above the basin.
Barrie.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Once again I thank members of this forum for their advice, on this occasion bjandlin have given me exactly what I wanted to know.
Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

An update to my original post,

I deliberately broke the mirror today and then carefully removed the pieces. 
I just need to measure up and order a replacement now, thanks to the advice offered previously.

Norman.


----------

